# FNX-9 or P99



## mrblonde9993 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive been at a crossroads trying to choose between theses two as my first 9mm handgun. I love the feel and grip of the p99 but also love the fnx-9. So i was wondering what you guys think would be a better fit for a beginner?


----------

